# Changchun ,a green city with the best air in CHINA



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

BEST air?


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Changchun is one of grade B cities in china


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

love it. I spent the best time of my life there.Looks like changchun didn't change much in the past 10 years


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

City looks quite nice, thanks for the photos.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Teymani said:


> Thanks a lot for your pictures of Chinese cities, Jutinyoung! I find them really fascinating.
> 
> It's really amazing to me how a country as big and great as China has been able to undergo such rapid and extensive urbanization in the last century. Do you have any pictures of the street life and the people from Chinese cities? I'm interested to know what it's actually like on the ground in these cities--- how the cities appear from the ground.
> 
> Shie-shie! :-D


 Thanks for your appreciate, yes, we did expriencing a rapid urbanization, we construct many highrise buildings, and it makes the cities very modern, but highrise buildings can not represent the real china, the GDP per head of china is only about 3000 usd, most of the chinese they work very had, but still live in poor life, yes, we are pround of the modern skyscraper of our cities, but the real situation is not so good as some foreign friends expected through the city pics, some times i really feel chinese people are pitiful , about the pics of pritical city life i suggest you go to Continental Forums , and there are tons pic about chese citylife in mainland china, but as i said, you can only learn a little part of china by these pics.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the street level pictures BenKen!


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

jutinyoung said:


> Thanks for your appreciate, yes, we did expriencing a rapid urbanization, we construct many highrise buildings, and it makes the cities very modern, but highrise buildings can not represent the real china, the GDP per head of china is only about 3000 usd, most of the chinese they work very had, but still live in poor life, yes, we are pround of the modern skyscraper of our cities, but the real situation is not so good as some foreign friends expected through the city pics, some times i really feel chinese people are pitiful , about the pics of pritical city life i suggest you go to Continental Forums , and there are tons pic about chese citylife in mainland china, but as i said, you can only learn a little part of china by these pics.


You're right. I know that many of these cities are not so wealthy (despite the nice skyscrapers) and that many ordinary Chinese still live 'in poor life', but I think (as an outsider) that China should have a very bright future, both as an industrial/manufacturing power and also as a center of innovation in science, technology and medicine. But I think given just how many people live in China, I don't know if it will ever be possible for the average Chinese person to enjoy the wealth that people in smaller countries have.

I'll have a look at the Continental forums. Thanks!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Teymani said:


> You're right. I know that many of these cities are not so wealthy (despite the nice skyscrapers) and that many ordinary Chinese still live 'in poor life', but I think (as an outsider) that China should have a very bright future, both as an industrial/manufacturing power and also as a center of innovation in science, technology and medicine.* But I think given just how many people live in China, I don't know if it will ever be possible for the average Chinese person to enjoy the wealth that people in smaller countries have.*
> I'll have a look at the Continental forums. Thanks!


 
Yes, that`s a big problem :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those buildings in Changchun, like those last ^^ are very nice


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great modern history there, I take it this was built during Japanese occupation?


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Jutin thnks for this thread, and BenKen - thnks for posting some interesting pictures - some of the modern buildings are quite impressive, and some of the older architecture also makes a strong impact.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

the former street level pix are of some history block, here are some shot of the city in the early years of 1980s, some beauiful memory


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

history shot in early 1980s


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

history shot in early 1980s


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

a path


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Traffic jam in Changchun streets; very nice pics @jutinyoung


jutinyoung said:


>


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

history block nearby highrise


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

the winter of the city, when it is coverd by the snow```


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

some beautiful residential area in the surburb or new develop area, transfered from some chinese forums, credits all belong to friends come from these forums

acturally this style has become a trend in the real estate market of the city


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Traffic jam in Changchun streets; very nice pics @jutinyoung


 a jam? yeah, it`s a jam, how to say? it`s`` it`s a accident haha !!:lol:


even though changchun is the most undeveloped one in great B cities in china ,but it does very good in some aspect like traffic administrition , evey big city in china have jams, changchun has less than other one


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jutinyoung said:


> a jam? yeah, it`s jam, how to say? it`s`` it`s a accident haha !!:lol:


Accident? I must see the photo again...

edit: i dont see an accident; just few cars turn left...


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

changchun used to be a key base of automotible industry of china, so the inhabidents have special feeling to automobile,and always pay more attention on traffic field


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Accident? I must see the photo again...
> 
> edit: i dont see an accident; just few cars turn left...


 :nuts: i mean it`s a accident that i tranfering this pic`` i am chinese, so you know i always meed some problems or made some mistake when i use english ,so `` forgive me``


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks 4 sharing.
Nice city!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks nice, i like the fact that most cities in china look both, traditional and modern


----------

